# Shedding like crazy!



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sorry, 'tis the season.... Welcome to shedding. Brush twice a day and vacuum twice a day.... This is the best: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Millers-Forge-Shedding-Breeds-Medium/dp/B0002ARUBK[/ame] Just be gentle if you get down to the skin.


----------



## Ipullhondasout (Feb 15, 2016)

What I figured


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

How often are you bathing your dog? I usually do Riley every 2 weeks and that keeps the shedding down and his coat is great condition. Since it is winter here I have cut back to every 4 weeks and the shedding is minimal. I bathed him yesterday and only had to empty the hair catcher once.


----------



## Themmen (Mar 5, 2015)

we just gave our girl a bath and brushed her. she has been scratching alot lately could the scratching be related to the shedding season as well? she scratches and shakes and leaves clumps of fur around. we will brush her everday for the next little while. i feel like she has some thin spots of fur around her ears because of the scratching. but her long butt fur and leg fur are coming in now in full force.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

If she is scratching that much, I would rule out skin issues/allergies first. My next thought is, do you have her on a flea preventative? If so, check for fleas anyway. My dog got fleas (much to my utter horror!) while on Frontline Plus. Come to find out, that's been happening occasionally with that particular product. I now have her on a different flea product! Also, when you are bathing it is important to make sure the shampoo is thoroughly rinsed out or it could cause itching and dry skin. If none of these are an issue, I would guess she is just plain doing her major spring shed. Golden's normally have a major shed twice a year, usually spring and fall, but if she's ever been shaved those major sheds could happen more often or be never ending. (Just one of many good reasons to never shave a golden!) One last thought, is she spayed? Intact females will blow coats like crazy with their cycle.


----------



## loveyrgolden (Feb 4, 2016)

Dont you love that word Shedding Shedding Shedding....
Thank god I am not the only one
I to thought could this be diet unwell etc
then looked online and it said it usually happens heavily twice a year 
losing their summer coat and then when losing their winter coat
which we are at the end of summer here so it made sense 
So after giving him a big brush /rake /brush filling a bucket it is soo much better
still floating off here and there but nothing like the past month!!
Lucky we just love our goldens ,whats a bit of fur hey!!
I wouldnt have them any other way,just love em


----------



## Monkey&Marshall (Aug 17, 2015)

Our groomer offers a "furminating" service, and it is a GODSEND. While we use a furminator at home, this thing definitely decreases our shed piles.

(although we can still create a second golden on occasion with what we sweep up off the hardwoods. How do they loose that much hair and not be bald? It is a mystery.)


----------



## Max209 (Mar 25, 2016)

*Shedding*

All Goldens shed - A LOT. My last Golden I washed almost every 2 weeks. Many shampoo products can be harsh/drying and cause or exacerbate skin problems. Use a gentle moisturizing shampoo, my fave was GNC moisturizing oatmeal shampoo and then follow up with Furminator de-shedding conditioner, and obviously rinse thoroughly after both products. It certainly helps if your carpeting is the same color as the dog, well at least then you don't notice all the dog hair as easily. Brushing is mandatory (at least a few minutes every 2-3 days minimum) - once things get matted, you're in trouble.


----------



## Matt Fonagy (Mar 13, 2016)

tis the season for Lots of shedding! i would suggest brushing your dog at least 2-3 times per week in order to prevent this shedding as much as possible. This is the best brush i have come across and it is very affordable as well! [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Copatchy-Brush-Shedding-Pet-Deshedding/dp/B01DJSLZ1M/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1462716846&sr=8-1&keywords=copatchy+dog+shedding+brush[/ame]


----------

